# Cat brings kitten to me and meows? What does she want? HELP



## bosbos (Aug 30, 2009)

My cat gave birth 7 days ago to 2 kittens only, one of them died cuz its internal organs were outside of it. My cat kept cleaning it for a bit then left it alone and took the other kitten further away.
3 days later, she comes to me holding her kitten in her mouth and drops him and meows and walks off and looks back and meows again. So i carry her kitten and walk behind her, she goes into my room and jumps into the closet. So I thought she wants a quieter more enclosed place for her and her kitten. The closet was the first place she had her 1st litter. This is her 3rd. 
For the past 3 days now she keeps bringing out the kitten and meowing, so id put some more water for her and milk or dry/wet food, everything is perfect for her, she'd eat or drink then jump into the closet to feed her kitten.
Today she wouldnt even eat, she kept taking him out of the closet whenever id put him in, earlier today i found my other cat (male) looking inside the closet and when I called out to him, he ran off...
So i really dont understand why she keeps bringing the kitten to me and meowing like crazy!
Is she afraid the tomcat might hurt her kitten? Or is she telling me that she can't nurse her kitten anymore? Or is she reminding me that she needs more water/milk/food?

Please help me!!! Thank you!!!!


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

She might be afraid that the tomcat will hurt it and might need to be kept in an enclosed room with the kittern on her own for a while.

One question though, why isn;t she spayed?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

IMO, because the littermate died due to having a serious genetic defect, she *could* be sensing that something is wrong with this kitten, too...and carrying her kitten to you is her way of trying to tell you something is wrong. Mother cats will abandon their offspring if they sense something is wrong and they have also been known to eliminate (kill) offspring with severe defects to preserve the resources for the healthy members of the litter. 
I would bring the mother and kitten to a vet for an exam. 
In addition, I would have her spayed as soon as possible because of the genetic defect(s) to prevent any more of these abnormal genetics from adding to the gene-pool.


----------



## InTheDarkRoom (Aug 24, 2009)

Like the other posters said, she either doesn't feel safe or there's something wrong with the kitten. Whatever it is, you MUST get her spayed and/or fix your male cat. It's clear from your story that she is not a good breeding candidate (not to mention there's enough unwanted cats in shelters) and with each litter SHE will get weaker...having multiple litters, especially close together, is hard on their bodies which only increases chances of unhealthy litters in the future..


----------

